# Terminator 2 costume



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am starting work on my Terminator 2 costume in a few days. I just got this silicone cyborg mask and I will be hand punching the eyebrows and parts of the hairline this week.















I'm considering 2 option for the hair. Either spending about 40 hours hand punching the entire hair or working from This Wig. I've seen many artists use this wig for their terminator busts and it looks great.

Going with this jacket: http://www.celebsclothing.com/products/Terminator-2-Leather-Jacket.html

from there not sure on the weapons. I will probably make the the grenade launcher chest sling and buy a few prop weapons.

I hope to have the fully finished costume for a comic con at the start of june.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ordered the hair punching needles and the wig i'm going to use. The plan is to use hair left from the wig for punching the eyebrows and also punching the hairline for realism. I should be able to start on that Friday.

I plan on making adding an LED to the eye, making a chest piece that shows exposed endoskeleton, as well as exposed endoskeleton for the left shin.
To weather the jacket I'm going to rough it up with sand paper, add some dirt then take it out to the shooting range and put a healthy amount of bullet holes in it.

Tonight after work I will post a video showing the movement and fit of the mask


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That mask is amazing!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Here are some pictures and videos of me wearing it. I should have worn a beanie underneath to make the fit perfect.




































stupid ipod... not sure why the pictures rotated when they were uploaded...


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

What u could do is buy this nerf gun called "Vulcan" it's belt fed and u could give it a new paint job and it would look pretty awesome! And sweet mask!


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

scary1215 said:


> What u could do is buy this nerf gun called "Vulcan" it's belt fed and u could give it a new paint job and it would look pretty awesome! And sweet mask!


Thanks for the tip! Just looked up that nerf gun and with a paintjob and a bit of mods it looks like ti will look amazing


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

The mask looks fantastic! Love how it moves.


----------

